# 30 gallon planted tank update



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

any one like it?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

:frown:


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

is the back of the background black? if so, you might want to use the black side. it will make your plants and fish pop out.


----------



## WaveSurfer (Oct 3, 2007)

sqtran said:


> is the back of the background black? if so, you might want to use the black side. it will make your plants and fish pop out.


I agree.

If you are planning to have more plants in your setup, having a plain background would be less distracting.

I see you are off to a good start. Keep it going!


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Take off the sticker!! Use the wet paper towel. 
Other than that, when the plants fill in it will look nice.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

10gallonplanted said:


> Take off the sticker!! Use the wet paper towel.
> Other than that, when the plants fill in it will look nice.


it not a sticker.... :icon_lol: and thanks


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

sqtran said:


> is the back of the background black? if so, you might want to use the black side. it will make your plants and fish pop out.





WaveSurfer said:


> I agree.
> 
> If you are planning to have more plants in your setup, having a plain background would be less distracting.
> 
> I see you are off to a good start. Keep it going!


ok i will thanks


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Great job, kiddo. I like your tank already. You are off to a wonderful start. Keep it up and welcome to the greener side of the hobby.  P.S. I like the stand. Where did you get it?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey great start you have here! I see you have been keeping fish for 8 years, but is this your first planted tank? If it is, then you are certainly off to a GREAT start! I have a 30g planted tank too, I personally think it's a great size! 

What is the piece of equipment in the center of the tank on the back wall? It looks like an airstone but it also looks like it has a power cord? I've never seen anything like it, and as someone that has bubble walls or air stones in all of my tanks, I'm very curious about it!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Always glad to see another journal startingroud:

I too will throw out a question / suggestion with everyone else :smile:
If that is an Amazon Sword plant in the center front I would move it while it's little. Center it more in the tank from front to back and expect it to get pretty AND big when it settles in and starts growing. Placing it more in the center allows it produce the huge center piece plant it will become without crowding the glass.

Guessing I see rainbow fish, cory, and a pleco? 

When things settle in I think this tank will look great with the darker substrate.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks like you are off to a great start! I have to agree with wkndracer on the plant. I would move it now while its easier to move. What are the names of the stem plants? They look like Ludwigias but its hard to see them on this tiny computer


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

good advice on moving that sword now Wknd & Chad, the roots on those get HUGE making it harder to move. That also reminded me to point out that it looks like you have those stem plants pretty close together, if you spread them out more they will grow in a bit better and will fill in nicely roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice start! i will 3rd moving the sword, and 2nd the bubbler question.

looking forward to seeing it fill in!


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

A quick google and I found that bubble wand. 
http://www.marineland.com/sites/marineland/products/Detail.aspx?id=3385

Personally I don't use them because they tend to take co2 out of the water, at least that is what I've read all over this site and others.

It is a good looking tank btw.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

lnstevens said:


> A quick google and I found that bubble wand.
> http://www.marineland.com/sites/marineland/products/Detail.aspx?id=3385


Oh very cool! LEDs built in, in that case, *Plant Keeper*, I'd love to see a shot of your tank with the main lights off and the LEDs on! :biggrin:



lnstevens said:


> Personally I don't use them because they tend to take co2 out of the water


InStevens - this is only true if you are injecting CO2 into your tank, if you are not, then the bubbles are actually very helpful in my experience roud:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

sewingalot said:


> Great job, kiddo. I like your tank already. You are off to a wonderful start. Keep it up and welcome to the greener side of the hobby.  P.S. I like the stand. Where did you get it?


thanks and my dad got it idk were.. :icon_smil


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> Hey great start you have here! I see you have been keeping fish for 8 years, but is this your first planted tank? If it is, then you are certainly off to a GREAT start! I have a 30g planted tank too, I personally think it's a great size!
> 
> What is the piece of equipment in the center of the tank on the back wall? It looks like an airstone but it also looks like it has a power cord? I've never seen anything like it, and as someone that has bubble walls or air stones in all of my tanks, I'm very curious about it!


thanks yup i have been keeping fish for 8 yrs and yes first planted tank. 
And it called a Marineland LED Bubble Wands


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

wkndracer and chad320 thanks i did move it.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Here what in there now. new pic. :biggrin: DIY Co2 that in there two. :icon_smil
1 Amazon Sword Plant
2 Anubias plant's
3 java fern 
2 watersprite
1 flame moss
1 fissidens moss
1 willow moss
2 lloydiella gold 
1 mystery bulb


updated pic


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> Oh very cool! LEDs built in, in that case, *Plant Keeper*, I'd love to see a shot of your tank with the main lights off and the LEDs on! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> InStevens - this is only true if you are injecting CO2 into your tank, if you are not, then the bubbles are actually very helpful in my experience roud:


Karackle- will do that for u. :icon_wink


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tank is looking really nice, I would be curious too see what the LED wand looks like with the lights off, I have always wondered when I saw them at the store. 

Plants are looking very greed.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> Tank is looking really nice, I would be curious too see what the LED wand looks like with the lights off, I have always wondered when I saw them at the store.
> 
> Plants are looking very greed.


Thanks i will get a pic tomorrow. roud:


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

great updated tank shot! Looks like things are growing in well! 

Also, I love your drift wood  

Thanks for the update and I'm looking forward to seeing the "nightime" LED photo :biggrin:


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Wahoo! I see angels in the update pic!
Made the tank 1000% better looking LOL


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice pic! This tank is coming along good  How many fish did you add to it? The DIY Co2 should help things along a bit, good luck to you!!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle- thanks i will post it tomorrow. :wink: 

chad320- there not as many as there was.. 
1 ram 
6 rasbora's 
2 angelfish
1 guppy 
1 molly
5 green neon's-yes the angelfish will be moved
2 BN pleco's- maybe a pair. 
1 apple snail
3 cory's- will be move to 55gallon as soo as it all done. 

:biggrin:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, you have a 55g in the works too? Cool. You will have to practice up on your close up camera skills so we can see some closer pics


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Wow, you have a 55g in the works too? Cool. You will have to practice up on your close up camera skills so we can see some closer pics


yup i do.. and ok


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

So I guess the angelfish are heading for the 55g too once it is done? 

And then will you add more schooling fish to this tank? 

I'm really excited to watch it all grow in roud:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> So I guess the angelfish are heading for the 55g too once it is done?
> 
> And then will you add more schooling fish to this tank?
> 
> I'm really excited to watch it all grow in roud:


yup but my mom said today that she want's me to hold off on putting the Eco complete in it and she can't tell me why... i think i might be getting a bigger tank...


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

oh wow, you'll definitely have to keep us posted on why you have to hold off on putting in the Eco Complete! roud:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> oh wow, you'll definitely have to keep us posted on why you have to hold off on putting in the Eco Complete! roud:


yeah i hope it because i am getting a bigger tank.. :icon_mrgr :angel:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Bigger tanks= more fun and plants. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Bigger tanks= more fun and plants. Good luck to you!!!


Yeah thanks roud:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

so when do you find out if you get a bigger tank????? ooooo the excitment!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> so when do you find out if you get a bigger tank????? ooooo the excitment!


i don't know she won't tell me... :icon_frow


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

oh no! well I hope you find out soon, waiting to find out that kind of thing is the worst!!!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> oh no! well I hope you find out soon, waiting to find out that kind of thing is the worst!!!


yeah i know... i just hope she tell me soon... i will be mad if it not a bigger tank.. :icon_frow


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Any updates on either of these tanks?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> Any updates on either of these tanks?


well the 55gallon Idk what going to happen... But the 30 gallon i have add more plant's... :icon_smil


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Here a new pic :icon_mrgr


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice looking tank you got there!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

CKJ said:


> Nice looking tank you got there!


thanks :icon_smil


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very nice looking, congrats


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

hey that tank is looking better and better! Great job!  roud:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Very nice looking, congrats


Thanks


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> hey that tank is looking better and better! Great job!  roud:


Thank u Karackle roud:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Update: The tank got sick and i had to treat it and half of the plants died... Now i am going to get the tank better and get more plants.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

that stinks, what med did you use?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> that stinks, what med did you use?


I am using Maracyn..


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

So sorry to hear about that PlantKeeper! The plants will grow back though, don't worry! How are the fish now?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> So sorry to hear about that PlantKeeper! The plants will grow back though, don't worry! How are the fish now?


Thanks Karackle. The fish there better but only 1 of my green neons has a white bump/dot on his tail.... :icon_ques


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Plant keeper said:


> Update: The tank got sick and i had to treat it and half of the plants died... Now i am going to get the tank better and get more plants.





Plant keeper said:


> I am using Maracyn..


 
I have used Maracyn on my tanks before to treat BGA and it has never affected any of the plants in my tanks. I know there has been lots of other people use Maracyn in their tanks and this is the first I have heard of plants dying from dosing Maracyn. You may want to check your tank parameters and eliminate other possible reasons your plants may have died because I don't believe Maracyn played a role in your plants dying.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

ua hua said:


> I have used Maracyn on my tanks before to treat BGA and it has never affected any of the plants in my tanks. I know there has been lots of other people use Maracyn in their tanks and this is the first I have heard of plants dying from dosing Maracyn. You may want to check your tank parameters and eliminate other possible reasons your plants may have died because I don't believe Maracyn played a role in your plants dying.


 it not my tank parameters i check them...


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Plant keeper said:


> it not my tank parameters i check them...


Can I ask how often you're doing water changes. Cuz I'd agree that the macaryn can be ruled out. There has got to be something else.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> Can I ask how often you're doing water changes. Cuz I'd agree that the macaryn can be ruled out. There has got to be something else.


 every 2 weeks


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

*Update*

well the tank is getting better.. Took off the background yesterday and i loove the way it looks..


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

I am getting more plant for this tank soon..


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

what plants you thinking about getting?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> what plants you thinking about getting?


more java fern and dwarf sag..


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

sounds great, I can't wait to see it with the new plants!!!


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good and even better without the background, with all the plants printed on that background it was hard to see your live plants and that's what you want to show off, right.

I think a background with a solid color would be nice to hide a little of the filter and stuff, black or blue?

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> It looks good and even better without the background, with all the plants printed on that background it was hard to see your live plants and that's what you want to show off, right.
> 
> I think a background with a solid color would be nice to hide a little of the filter and stuff, black or blue?
> 
> Keep up the good work!


ok thanks


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> sounds great, I can't wait to see it with the new plants!!!


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Hows your tank coming along Plant Keeper, you haven't posted an update photo in a while?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

yea, any new pics?


----------



## hakishimiei (Oct 13, 2011)

oooh put a black cover.. i like how it looks now


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> yea, any new pics?





hakishimiei said:


> oooh put a black cover.. i like how it looks now





150EH said:


> Hows your tank coming along Plant Keeper, you haven't posted an update photo in a while?


Yeah it good not great Here a new pic 
Today I add my krib pair 








Yesterday is when i got the plants


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Cool, I'm a Krib fan but you know that, just keep the water clean and give them a breeding cave and you'll have fry. They will sometimes lay the eggs in a big plant like a sword or on some driftwood, or anything like an upside down clay pot, etc.

The tanks looks nice and clean and your Angels are huge.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> Cool, I'm a Krib fan but you know that, just keep the water clean and give them a breeding cave and you'll have fry. They will sometimes lay the eggs in a big plant like a sword or on some driftwood, or anything like an upside down clay pot, etc.
> 
> The tanks looks nice and clean and your Angels are huge.


Thanks and cool :biggrin:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Krib pair are going to be breeding soon....


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

We need a close up of the new fish!!!


----------



## ptr (Sep 23, 2011)

Are these angelfishes ? Do you think they'll be ok with the Kribs ?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

ptr said:


> Are these angelfishes ? Do you think they'll be ok with the Kribs ?


 Yes they are angelfish. And the kribs I had to divide the tank cause they were starting to breed... In a 30gallon no in a 55gallon yes..


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> We need a close up of the new fish!!!


here the pair of kribs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABHn_Bg_Kec


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice Video, they really like the hiding places you have made and it make them feel comfortable, so it won't be long before the try their first brood.

I think this tank might be a little to small to add Rams too as well, but you will have a good tank to raise Kribensis fry without worry of the Rams snacking on the fry, so I would try to wait and see if the Kribensis give you some fry, then after you raise them for a few months you can sell them at the SnS if you want.

I have 4 of the Green Kribensis and they were $12.98 each at the LFS, so you should be able to sell those for $15 for a mating pair plus $6 to $10 for shipping after they get old enough to sex, just a thought.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> Nice Video, they really like the hiding places you have made and it make them feel comfortable, so it won't be long before the try their first brood.
> 
> I think this tank might be a little to small to add Rams too as well, but you will have a good tank to raise Kribensis fry without worry of the Rams snacking on the fry, so I would try to wait and see if the Kribensis give you some fry, then after you raise them for a few months you can sell them at the SnS if you want.
> 
> I have 4 of the Green Kribensis and they were $12.98 each at the LFS, so you should be able to sell those for $15 for a mating pair plus $6 to $10 for shipping after they get old enough to sex, just a thought.


ok cool thanks :icon_mrgr


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

These are the two websites with the info on tank size etc., maybe they will help more than I can.

Kribensis link click here
German Blue Ram link click here

I hope this helps solve your problem.

If it help any rhe Kribensis are the stronger species and the Rams more delicate.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> These are the two websites with the info on tank size etc., maybe they will help more than I can.
> 
> Kribensis link click here
> German Blue Ram link click here
> ...


ok thanks


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Well the kirbs are going to spawn very soon and i got a new angelfish...


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Free swimming... :icon_mrgr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gsCg-Fhzro


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

nonconductive said:


> nice!


Thank u


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

tank is looking great!!! I hope the kribs are doing well!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Karackle said:


> tank is looking great!!! I hope the kribs are doing well!


Thanks :icon_smil


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

How are the fry coming along and are Ma n Pa behaving?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

150EH said:


> How are the fry coming along and are Ma n Pa behaving?


There are going great mom and dad are taking care of the babies :biggrin:


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

*Huge update!*

As i type this my kribs pair are guarding eggs....  Now i just hope no one eats them.. will post video tomorrow...


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Plant keeper said:


> As i type this my kribs pair are guarding eggs....  Now i just hope no one eats them.. will post video tomorrow...


female ate the eggs. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6J3_4O_dMUE


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear. Kribs are usually great parent the first time. They'll get it right. Mine spawn about every 2-4 weeks depending on how long mom guards the fry for before eating again


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

DerekFF said:


> Sorry to hear. Kribs are usually great parent the first time. They'll get it right. Mine spawn about every 2-4 weeks depending on how long mom guards the fry for before eating again


Thanks and I got them from a guy who bred them and this isn't there first time.. :wink:


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

maybe stress? odd for experienced fish to eat eggs.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

DerekFF said:


> maybe stress? odd for experienced fish to eat eggs.


yeah i think so.. But it look like she want to breed again... the male not so much


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah well i think i might make this in to a planted african cichlid tank...


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Well i might be taking it down and putting up my new 45gallon cube.... I am hoping the can keep both up..


----------



## CaptainPictusIII (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice tank!


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

CaptainPictusIII said:


> Nice tank!


Thanks :icon_mrgr


----------



## Fluval (May 23, 2012)

I also have a planted 30g.. I need more plants though, I only have two amazon swords, a java fern and an unknown plant.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Fluval said:


> I also have a planted 30g.. I need more plants though, I only have two amazon swords, a java fern and an unknown plant.


cool mines not planted any more


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

How'd your fish cope with you removing literally everything from the tank?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

jeremyTR said:


> How'd your fish cope with you removing literally everything from the tank?


 They were fine. And it planted again.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Time for pictures then.


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

jeremyTR said:


> Time for pictures then.


 Oh i will


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Any updated pictures?


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

heyy, what are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

Blackheart said:


> heyy, what are the dimensions of this tank?


36" x 12" x 16" No longer my planted tank


----------



## redsea (Jan 19, 2013)

EDIT: Disregard post....thank you.


----------

